# Zufallszahlen im Intervall



## Disap (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würde gerne Zufallszahlen im Bereich von 50-99 ausgeben bzw. erstellen lassen. Ich kenne für Zufallszahlen lediglich Math.random(), was ja 0,01 bis 0,99 ausgibt, aber das kann man ja mit 100 multiplizieren.
Nur jetzt die Frage, wie ich das auf 50 bis 100 eingrenzen kann.

Mir fällt dazu ein, dass ich eine while-Schleife nehme und jedes Mal mit IF prüfe, ob die Zahl > 50 ist. Aber das sind ja alles unnötige Berechnungen. Gibt es da vielleicht eine andere Methode in Java, die diese Berechnungen wegfallen lässt oder überhaupt besser anwendbar ist?

Viele Grüße
Disap


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.util.Random;

/**
 * @author Tom
 *
 */
public class RandomRangeExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int[] frequency = new int[99-50+1];
        for(int i = 0; i< 10000;i++){
            int number = nextInt(50, 99);
            System.out.println(number);
            frequency[number-50]++;
        }
        
        for(int i = 0; i < frequency.length;i++){
            System.out.println((i+50) +": " + frequency[i]);
        }
    }
    
    final static Random randomizer = new Random();
    public static int nextInt(int min, int max){
        return min + randomizer.nextInt(max-min + 1);
    }

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeja (29. Mai 2007)

Ja Mathe und Informatik passt schon hin und wieder mal ganz gut zusammen


----------

